
Ask HN: Do You Use Google Apps Script? - refrigerator
If so, what for? Particularly interested in whether tech companies use it instead of using 3rd party tools like Zapier or writing custom (non-GAS) code to link apps together.
======
caneleceng
I work in building design and we produce a lot of documents common to every
project. The industry still really loves their paper. I use google apps script
to track project information in spreadsheets and autogenerate the necessary
documents, then auto email them to the right people. Haven’t been doing it for
long, but so far so good.

